# Passion flower hybrid - Passiflora 'Incense'



## smartie2000 (Sep 20, 2009)

I just bought a Passiflora 'Incense' (incarnata x cinnicata) off eBay, as a fall discount plant. I needed to replace my Maypop P. incarnata plant that got accidentally thrown out during its winter dormancy, which I grew on the patio. Passiflora 'Incense' purfumes the whole room. I love the frills! 
I'll have to grow it indoors for now because its not hardy here, or give it a dormancy in the garage. Anyone grow passion plants indoors?

I just found out on google that plants of this cross may all be virused, either with Cucumber Mosaic Virus or Passiflora Latent Virus. It doesn't affect the plant too much so it remains in cultivation. Don't know if mine is affected, but i'll have to be careful. Remakes of the cross were done that are virus free.


----------



## Leo Schordje (Sep 20, 2009)

Very pretty picture, Fren. I have wintered Passiflora lutea indoors in the light garden. It was a young plant, so I did not get any blooms. The issue I see is that the vine will wander all over, and because of the tendrils adhering to any available objects I end up pruning the plant fairly short anytime I want to move it around. They really leap in spring when you put them back outside. I don't think warm indoor temperatures would be much of a problem.


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 20, 2009)

WOW!!! Amazing!!!!


----------



## rdlsreno (Sep 20, 2009)

Love it!!!

Ramon


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 20, 2009)

biothanasis said:


> Amazing!!!!



I agree!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Sep 20, 2009)

I grow mine indoors in the winter. I bring it in around now, place it in the brightest corner I have and water as normal until about March. Just remember to keep it away from a warm draft, but it does fine in front of a drafty window. The most important thing is to keep it watered.

I find that around March the leaves start to yellow & fall off. I slow watering at this point, but don't stop. Shortly after I hack it right back & resume watering as normal. New shoots should start soon. I've also tried leaving it grow all season and it does fine this way too, but the vines get out of control.

Hope that helps.


----------



## John M (Sep 21, 2009)

That's really beautiful. Congratulations on your acquisition. 

However, I just don't understand why you bought this one off eBay, when, over 2 months ago, on June 29th - over on the OSF - where I posted a photo of my Passiflora 'Incense', you posted: "Beautiful flower! I sure wish I had one." and I replied with this post: "Fren, PM me your address and I'll send you a piece of stem with roots."........but, you never responded to my offer. ??????


----------



## smartie2000 (Sep 21, 2009)

My sincere appologies John!! I missed your message somehow, I sure wish I hadn't though. My bad. I would have preferred to have it for the summer too! I do appreciate the offer though.


----------



## John M (Sep 21, 2009)

Oh well. I hope you didn't pay too much. You're gonna love this plant. I've got mine planted in the ground in my greenhouse and I have to cut it back 2 or 3 times a year. Each time it roars back with lush, new growth and lots of flowers. As long as you've got a good pair of garden shears handy, it's a nice plant to have around!


----------



## smartie2000 (Sep 21, 2009)

What I really wanted to buy was a dwarf pomegranate plant, Punica granatum 'Nana', but I just happened to see the passion plant. I'm going to try to use the pomegranate for bonsai.
So then I added the passiflora onto the order for $14. The seller had a lot of neat tropicals but I only have so much room. Passiflora are hard to find in Edmonton. I only saw one in spring for $30 at a grocery store, but it was not a species I wanted.

I hope I'll enjoy it  I already got excited when the bud openned


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Sep 22, 2009)

Gorgeous bloom!

I overwintered my Passion Flower in our heated garage last year. Amazingly, it survived. I gave it a little water once in a while.


----------

